# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فوریت های پزشکی پیش بیمارستانی

## mmd_javad_yari

سلام خدمت دوستان 
اینجا اطلاعات مفیدی راجب مصاحبه فوریت و اینکه حدود رتبه قبولی هر استان گفته میشه ، هر کی اطلاعات داره حالا طبق مصاحبه رفتنشو اینا بیاد بگه 

ممنون.

----------


## ha.hg

سلام مصاحبه بیشتر امادگی جسمانی هستش .
 البته در مورد فوریت پزشکی بقیه الله قضیه فرق داره و اونجا بیشتر بحث عقیدتی و اینا مهمه واسشون 
در مورد قبولی هم تا 30 هزار بودن که قبول شدن.


معرفی رشته فوریت های پزشکی پیش بیمارستانی (konkur.in)

تجربه مصاحبه فوریت پزشکی (konkur.in)
مصاحبه رشته فوریت های پزشکی (konkur.in)

----------

